# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  حرب الـ"فايس بوك" تحتدم بين مؤيدي ورافضي توريث جمال مبارك

## حسان القضاة

مثلما يحتدم الجدل في الشارع السياسي والصحفي بمصر حول قضية "توريث السلطة" من الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك لابنه جمال، يشهد موقع الـ"فايس بوك" جدلا موازيا تشتد

أكثر...

----------

